# Cheese Again Qview



## xjcamaro (Jun 6, 2010)

Threw some cheese in this morning before the chicken went in for dinner. Two blocks of mozz, a block of montery jack, and one block of chedder. Here are a couple pics, nothing fancy. Used the tin can/soldering iron method with mesquite. Enjoy.

Before








After


----------



## rdknb (Jun 6, 2010)

that looks god, I need to try to smoke some cheese soon


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks great. Is that a soldering iron?


----------



## meateater (Jun 6, 2010)

Now for the hard part...2 weeks of agony waiting for the finished product.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jun 7, 2010)

I know, 2 weeks is killer!

And yes its a soldering iron stuck in the end of a tin can filled with wood chips, its just hot enough to produce smoldering wood but no heat, Perfect for a cold smoke!


----------

